# R.I.P. Ronnie James Dio



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I'm so so sad Ronnie James Dio passed away this morning. Good bye to a great old rock legend. July 10 1942 - May 16 2010.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aww!! RIP Ronnie Dio, and may you rock on forever!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's so sad he will be sorely missed.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

DUDE I can't believe this, your post was the first I've heard of this, this sucks Dio was a master and a legend in the metal community.

Tributes















Now Dio and Dimebag are together jammin out. R.I.P


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

for some reason i know who this dude is....never listened to him though. Why are they like kinda dying off here? Bret made it out by a hair 

Rest in peace....Ronnie dude


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

.................


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

RIP DIO, You were an inspiration to many, including myself. Your legacy will live on forever!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's a few of my faves


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Just wanted to bump this thread for Ronnie. 
Here is another great great song  One of my absolute faves


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

- I just heard bout this, hear it was stomach cancer??? So sad - where does the time go *le sigh*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea he was going through chemo and was very optimistic about beating it unfortunatly it doesn't always turn out how we want them to. His wife called all his friends and family to go to the hospital for private goodbyes so he was surrounded by all who loved him.  May he rest in peace forever he is now free from the pain of this world.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Goodbye Ronnie!May you rest in peace.You were an inspiration for many people.Devil horns up!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Yea he was going through chemo and was very optimistic about beating it unfortunatly it doesn't always turn out how we want them to. His wife called all his friends and family to go to the hospital for private goodbyes so he was surrounded by all who loved him.  May he rest in peace forever he is now free from the pain of this world.


It really does suck, but that's a beautiful way to leave this plain.


----------

